# Best Toolpost for a Myford ML7



## lazylathe (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi all,

Looking for advice on the best tool-post for the Myford ML7.

I have seen lots of comments about Dickson ones, but they do not seem to be made anymore.
RDG tools have a few that look quite goo, anyone using them?
Also seen some AXA ones that look promising.


The lathe comes with the original tool holder and i would like something a bit more efficient.

Andrew


----------



## Stan (Jan 18, 2011)

Aloris AXA. If you don't want the best, import AXA posts are available from many suppliers.


----------



## bambuko (Jan 18, 2011)

You have said "best" and didn't mention budget, so here are my recommendations - either Tripan or Multifix.
Some details:
*Tripan* and *Multifix*
I have *Dicksons* in my lathe and must say - not happy with it, with all this bolts and things sticking out and getting in a way 

Chris


----------



## Jasonb (Jan 18, 2011)

I've used an original Dickson for about 25years and had no problems with it, they are now made under the Bison brand but are not cheap.

You can also buy one of the same style direct from Myfords or there are the cheaper far eastern copies such as RDG and Chronos sell here in the UK. One thing to watch is that some of the cheaper holders do not for the original & myford posts without a small modification. If you do get one then the extended holder that myford and chronos sell is very useful.

Jason


----------

